# Travelling before I start my working holiday



## Pbrown618 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello all! 

I recently got accepted for a working holiday visa, and I am very eager to start it, but I was wanting to do a little side trip to London before I head to Australia for a year. Would it complicate anything if I flew in from the UK rather than my home country of the US?


----------



## AlexeiN (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey man... 
No, it is exactly the same process. Have a look at this link for what you can bring into Australia and other information

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/ente


----------



## Australia Trip Planner (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi there

Take advantage of as much travel as possible, and this includes visiting other countries on your way to Australia.

You're going to meet so many great people and experience so many amazing places. This will be the best education you'll ever get.

When you get to Australia, check out www.australiatripplanner.com.au to get cool ideas on things to do.


----------

